# Uk spouse visa Previous marriage problem



## londongirl11 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello! 
i got married to my fiance this year in Pakistan, the problem is that i was previously married to a boy from india without the knowledge of my family and we divorced after 6 months, but now i want to apply for my husbands spouse visa, i don't want to present my divorce documents from the previous wedding because i don't want my family to know about it and in my wedding certificate in Pakistan, i am listed as previously unmarried, will the UKBA a background check on me and reject the visa? Any help will be greatly appreciated i am very stressed out, Please help me out because i cannot live without my husband!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You must disclose your previous marriage and you must provide a divorce decree.


----------



## londongirl11 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the Reply
but i am fearful of backlash from my family and on my marriage certificate i am listed as unmarried?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You should get your marriage certificate corrected. Why does your family have to know?


----------



## londongirl11 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for the reply kind sir, My family will know because i live with them and they are helping me in this case, the person i married from india got rejected for visa previously, will the UKBA do a background check on me to know if i was previously married or not if it says previously unmarried on the certificate, i really appreciate your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are in a mess and you need to sort out your official papers before you do anything else. When did the previous marriage and divorce take place? Surely not in UK as you need to be married at least a year before getting divorced. If you were legally married and divorced in the eyes of the Pakistani authorities, you told a lie to them when you got remarried. I don't know what it is like in Pakistan, but in UK it's a very serious matter. Regardless of whether Home Office will find out the truth, sooner or later the truth will come out and you will be in a greater mess. I suggest you consult a professional advisor on this as the case is complicated and has many implications.


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

hello, 
my case is same as you, i been through lot, i was previously married got divorce, but wanted to kept is secret from my parents and my wife in Pakistan, when i got married, listed as previously unmarried on nikah namma and my wife was not aware of it but after few month i spoke to her and disclose my secret. she was bit shocked but nothing more after my explanation. good wife i love her kept it secret. well than i spoke to my older brother and he did an other nikkah namma document for us which we submitted in different union council and registered as me divorced on it. computerized registration from Nadra and copy of each in Urdu and English.i submitted that one for wife visa. but if your nikah is already registered with nadra you cant do anything as you know things are getting very hard in Pakistan, Nadra central office is based in Islamabad and there no chance you can play with nikah as it is on their system and ukba check all nkiah through Nadra and local union council before issuing visa. union council only issue computerized nikah if you ask them to do if you have not ask for it you got chance to do what i did. if not then you have to go through court to get it right by saying it is mistake.
but if you trust your hubby disclose . you know better if you need more details i am more than happy to guide you.


----------



## londongirl11 (Jan 16, 2014)

perfectfun said:


> hello,
> my case is same as you, i been through lot, i was previously married got divorce, but wanted to kept is secret from my parents and my wife in Pakistan, when i got married, listed as previously unmarried on nikah namma and my wife was not aware of it but after few month i spoke to her and disclose my secret. she was bit shocked but nothing more after my explanation. good wife i love her kept it secret. well than i spoke to my older brother and he did an other nikkah namma document for us which we submitted in different union council and registered as me divorced on it. computerized registration from Nadra and copy of each in Urdu and English.i submitted that one for wife visa. but if your nikah is already registered with nadra you cant do anything as you know things are getting very hard in Pakistan, Nadra central office is based in Islamabad and there no chance you can play with nikah as it is on their system and ukba check all nkiah through Nadra and local union council before issuing visa. union council only issue computerized nikah if you ask them to do if you have not ask for it you got chance to do what i did. if not then you have to go through court to get it right by saying it is mistake.
> but if you trust your hubby disclose . you know better if you need more details i am more than happy to guide you.


thank you for the reply, my nikah nama is not registered with nadra yet, so what should i do, i told my hubby everything and he understands, what should i do now please guide me


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi, 
I will explain to you process at night as I am work now, hopefully you be ok as you hubby understand you and you have disclosed everything.


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

londongirl11 said:


> thank you for the reply, my nikah nama is not registered with nadra yet, so what should i do, i told my hubby everything and he understands, what should i do now please guide me


HI,
i am sure you got divorce decree, you need copy of that in Pakistan to show in union council that you divorce before registering new nikah(just for paper work), first of all you hubby need to find some in KACHERI where all these courts are situated. i am sure he will be able to find a registrar. just tell the registrar that he need to register his marriage with correction of few things on same date( make sure they put same date when you got married), eg divorce.but for this you need to be with him or if he can find some who can do it without you being there(they need your signature on new one). it take half an hour registrar will fill all the paper work and issue you new certificate which you submit to union council, soon you get new certificate you can ask union council to issue you computerized one. 

second choice he can speak to the person who was registrar on your marriage day to do correction, but this way might it wont be secret if your hubby trust him. 
You are in a mess, i know how you feel. but good thing you hubby understand you. just be patient,it is a mistake you have Genuine and subsisting relationships.


----------

